# what ya'll think of white interior...



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

my glass house is painted white. I was thinking of doing the interior white. Was wondering what ya'll think of white in white?


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

not glasshouses but it looks good...


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Looks CLEAN


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

white interiors suck i cant wait till i get mine outta my car id go with a fawn color if i was you that my opinion but roll whatever you feel youll be comfortable with


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevys4life_@Feb 4 2009, 09:13 PM~12909304
> *my glass house is painted white. I was thinking of doing the interior white. Was wondering what ya'll think of white in white?
> *


i think the combo will be cool. but the all white dash suks azz. the way that shit reflects off the windsheild in the sunlight. :uh:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Feb 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12922057
> *i think the combo will be cool. but the all white dash suks azz. the way that shit reflects off the windsheild in the sunlight. :uh:
> *


THIS IS TRUE I HAD ALL WHITE INTERIOR IN MY 77 REGAL BUT LATER DID THE DASH BLACK BECAUSE OF THE GLARE MAYBE THATS WHY GLASSHOUSES NEVER HAD WHITE DASHES FROM THE FACTORY.I USE TO LIKE WHITE INTERIOR BUT WOULD ONLY DO OFF WHITE IF I EVER DID IT AGAIN...ALWAYS TRYING TO CLEAN WHITE INTERIORS SUCKS
http://i40.tinypic.com/2r5uhlj.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/ra440z.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2lwaaeq.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Feb 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12922057
> *i think the combo will be cool. but the all white dash suks azz. the way that shit reflects off the windsheild in the sunlight. :uh:
> *


x3


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i want the steel reserve


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Clean rides, i love white interiors.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

looks like a bitch to keep clean


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

lame and to easy nothing to see. white interior :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

time and time
LOOKS GOOD IN MOST CARS BUT IT SUCKS TO KEEP CLEAN ! ! ! ! 
i do upholstery and i do maybe 4 a year not many people want it any more cause of the cleaning either have had it and don't want it anymore or had homies that had it..


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

white on white is the shit but defenitly need a little color to set it off (like the stiching or the inserts or just something) defenitly stay away from a white dash or at least the top anyway.. does take a little more work to clean but tan gutts is the same in that aspect to me..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i love white interiors :biggrin: all leather


----------

